# Το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ διασώθηκε! Το 2010. Αλλά τώρα είναι 2012.



## GAndroulidakis (Aug 1, 2010)

Καλά μεταφραστικά νέα: Με περικοπές στον προϋπολογισμό, ευτυχώς όμως όχι και στα προγράμματά του, το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ διασώθηκε!
Πηγή: Γιάννης Ν. Μπασκόζος, «Πίσω από τη βιτρίνα», _Το Βήμα_ (1 Αυγούστου 2010).


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2010)

Σε ευχαριστούμε, Γιώργο, για τα καλά μαντάτα. Ίσως θα πρέπει τώρα και το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ να κοιτάξει πιο προσεκτικά την καλοπροαίρετη κριτική που διέκρινα σε κάποιες γωνιές (και αιχμές) της συζήτησης για την τύχη του.


----------



## GAndroulidakis (Aug 1, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι τι εννοείς. Πράγματι! Πέρα από τις διαφωνίες και τις διαμάχες, όλη αυτή η αναστάτωση, εφόσον έλαβε αίσιο τέλος, μπορεί και να αποβεί γόνιμη για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2012)

Άσχημα μαντάτα έρχονται από πολλές μεριές. Και χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο. Και, πού θα πάει, κάποια μέρα θα τον ξαναλλάξουμε. Προς το καλύτερο.



Η ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ


Πέφτει η αυλαία για το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης. Στο τέλος του μήνα κλείνει, σύμφωνα με απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσής του. Μπορεί να εκληφθεί σαν θαύμα το γεγονός ότι τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια λειτουργούσε, κάλυπτε τις υποχρεώσεις του έναντι των σπουδαστών και των εταίρων του στο πλαίσιο ποικίλων δραστηριοτήτων, από τα βραβεία μετάφρασης ως τα συνέδρια και τις συνεργασίες με πανεπιστήμια και οργανισμούς του εξωτερικού. Δεν έχω λόγια για να εκφράσω την ευγνωμοσύνη μου προς όλους τους συνεργάτες μας, όλους εκείνους που επανειλημμένα μας στήριξαν.

Πολλοί οργανισμοί κλείνουν ή ετοιμάζονται να κλείσουν. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι γύρω μας που λένε πως, όταν κάτι δεν είναι πια χρήσιμο για την κοινωνία, καλύτερα να κλείνει. Ζούμε πλέον σε μια χώρα όπου το θέατρο, η επιμόρφωση, τα σεμινάρια θεωρούνται πολυτέλεια. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα θέλαμε να υποβαθμίσουμε τις δυσκολίες της εποχής που διανύουμε. Ωστόσο οι δυσκολίες των καιρών δεν σημαίνουν ότι η εν λόγω κατάσταση μπορεί να διατυπωθεί μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο. Θα ήταν ύβρις τόσο για το επάγγελμά μας όσο και για τα πραγματικά προβλήματα μέσα στα οποία ζούμε να λέμε ότι ένα κέντρο μετάφρασης κλείνει επειδή δεν είναι πια χρήσιμο στην κοινωνία.

Παρά ταύτα, το γεγονός ότι το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης κλείνει, δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι όλες οι δραστηριότητές του αναστέλλονται. Το Κέντρο ήταν ένας τόπος συγκέντρωσης για τους ανθρώπους του επαγγέλματος και η δυναμική της μετάφρασης στην Ελλάδα δεν εξαρτάται από το κλείσιμο ενός οργανισμού. Το περιοδικό Απηλιώτης συνεχίζει τις δραστηριότητές του, ενώ οι ήδη προγραμματισμένες δράσεις του Κέντρου που σχετίζονται με συνεργασίες θα υλοποιηθούν. Η μετάφραση δεν σταματά.

Ελένη Ζέρβα
Διευθύντρια
http://www.ekemel.gr/Home.aspx?C=2


----------



## rogne (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=669668

*Φεύγει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και έρχεται το Ευρωπαϊκό Ινστιτούτο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης
*
Δεν είναι η οικονομική κρίση, είναι η ίδια η ελληνική πολιτεία που δεν μπορεί και δεν θέλει να έχει πλέον καμία σχέση με τα γράμματα και τις τέχνες και με την ανάγκη αυτού του τόπου να επενδύσει στο μεγάλο κεφάλαιο του πολιτισμού του. Το πλέον πρόσφατο θύμα της καταστροφικής πολιτικής του ΥΠΠΟΤ και των οριζόντιων περικοπών που επιβάλλει στον χώρο του πολιτισμού είναι το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης, το οποίο κλείνει στο τέλος του μήνα μετά από απόφαση της γενικής του συνέλευσης. Τη ίδια στιγμή, την αδυναμία του ΥΠΠΟΤ σπεύδει να καλύψει η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση ανακοινώνοντας την ίδρυση Ευρωπαϊκού Ινστιτούτου Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, το οποίο υιοθετεί και συνεχίζει τις βασικές δραστηριότητες του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, ακόμα και τη διευθύντριά του, Ελένη Ζέρβα.

Στο νέο Ινστιτούτο θα προστεθούν τα μαθήματα αγγλικής γλώσσας, γερμανικής, γαλλικής, ισπανικής, ιταλικής που διδάσκονταν στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και μαθήματα λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης που διεξάγονται ήδη στην Ένωση. Επίσης θα υπαχθεί και η οργάνωση του Ετήσιου Συνεδρίου Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης το οποίο είχε και στο παρελθόν υποστηριχθεί από την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, θα συνεχιστεί η συμμετοχή σε ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα, το Ευρωπαϊκό Πρόγραμμα «Το εργαστήρι του μεταφραστή», η συνέχιση της έκδοσης του ηλεκτρονικού περιοδικού Απηλιώτης, η υποστήριξη της λειτουργίας του Σπιτιού της Λογοτεχνίας στην Πάρο και την Κρήτη με οργάνωση εκδηλώσεων και πολιτιστικών γεγονότων και άλλες δραστηριότητες που θα ανακοινωθούν εν καιρώ, καθώς και η υποστήριξη του θεσμού των βραβείων λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης.

"Θεωρώ ότι είναι μια καλή λύση για όλες τις συνεργασίες μας, για τους φοιτητές μας τους οποίους δεν εγκαταλείπουμε στο μέσο της διαδρομής. Αυτή τη στιγμή τέλειωσε το πρώτο εξάμηνο. Δεν εισπράξαμε δίδακτρα για το επόμενο, θα ολοκληρωθεί η προσπάθεια τους στο νέο Ινστιτούτο με τα ίδια δίδακτρα. Επίσης δεν θα αποκλειστεί κανένας από τους περίπου 50 συνεργάτες-καθηγητές από το νέο Ινστιτούτο" μας λέει η διευθύντρια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ Ελένη Ζέρβα η οποία διατηρεί τη ίδια θέση και στο νέο Ινστιτούτο. Ωστόσο δεν μπορεί να δεσμευτεί για την τύχη των εργαζομένων του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ το οποίο απασχολούσε δύο άτομα μαζί με έναν λογιστή και μία καθαρίστρια. "Το επιθυμητό να συνεχίζουν να εργάζονται στο Ινστιτούτο όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ" λέει.

Κωμικό ή τραγικό στην υπόθεση είναι το γεγονός ότι το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ κλείνει για 50.000 ευρώ.


----------



## rogne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://avgi.gr/ArticleActionshow.action?articleID=669954

*ΕΚΕΜΕΛ: "Δεν γνωρίζαμε τίποτα για το νέο Ινστιτούτο"*

Έκπληκτα τα μέλη της Γενικής Συνέλευσης του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ πληροφορήθηκαν από τον Τύπο τη μεταφορά των δραστηριοτήτων του εν αγνοία τους στο νέο Ινστιτούτο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης που δημιουργεί η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση με διευθύντρια και πάλι την Ελένη Ζέρβα.

"Δεν γνωρίζαμε τίποτα" μας λέει η Κατερίνα Σχινά, πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και ως εκ τούτου μέλος, της 25μελούς Γενικής Συνέλευσης, η οποία στη συνεδρίαση της προηγούμενης Πέμπτης αποφάσισε τη λύση του Κέντρου. "Αποφασίστηκε η λύση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ γιατί δεν μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί στις οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις του λόγω της κατάργησης της επιχορήγησης από το ΥΠΠΟΤ και της κρίσης που περνάμε που δεν επιτρέπουν νέες εγγραφές σπουδαστών" λέει η κ. Σχινά προσθέτοντας πως "αποφασίστηκε, επίσης, ότι η διαχείριση των δύο ξενώνων του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ θα περιέλθει στους δήμους Πάρου και Μαλίων αντιστοίχως, ενώ θα ανασταλούν οι υπόλοιπες δραστηριότητες. Φυσικά το Ευρωπαϊκό Πρόγραμμα 'Το εργαστήρι του μεταφραστή' έμεινε πλέον στον αέρα. Όσο για το περιοδικό Απηλιώτης η κ. Ζέρβα δήλωσε ότι θα το διατηρήσει η ίδια, δεδομένου ότι φέρεται ως υπεύθυνη σύμφωνα με τον νόμο, ενώ για το θέμα των σπουδαστών αποφασίστηκε ότι όσοι έχουν ολοκληρώσει τρία εξάμηνα σπουδών θα υποβάλουν τη διπλωματική τους εργασία και θα αποφοιτήσουν κανονικά. Για τους υπόλοιπους ειπώθηκε απλώς ότι θα τους δοθεί μια βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης 6μηνου σεμιναρίου.

Αυτά γνωρίζαμε όλα κι όλα στη Γενική Συνέλευση στην οποία αποφασίσαμε τη διάλυση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Δε γνωρίζαμε τίποτα για νέο Ινστιτούτο στην Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση" επισημαίνει η κ. Σχινά αναφέροντας ότι αν η Γενική Συνέλευση γνώριζε για το νέο Ινστιτούτο "θα αποφάσιζε τη στάση της αφού προηγουμένως είχε διερευνήσει κατά πόσο έχει την αρμοδιότητα και αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη της μεταφοράς δραστηριοτήτων του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ σε άλλο οργανισμό".

Παράλληλα, άλλα μέλη της Γενικής Συνέλευσης θέτουν μια σειρά ερωτήματα για τη μεταφορά των δραστηριοτήτων του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ στο νέο Ινστιτούτο. "Κατά πόσο είναι νομότυπο", λένε "να μεταφέρονται εν εξελίξει δραστηριότητες του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ σε ένα νέο Ινστιτούτο εν αγνοία της Γενικής Συνέλευσης που είναι και το ανώτατο όργανο. Πώς μια διευθύντρια, που εκ της θέσεώς της είναι εκτελεστικό και μόνο όργανο της Γενικής Συνέλευσης, συμπεριφέρεται με νοοτροπία ιδιοκτήτη ενός οργανισμού που μέχρι πρότινος χρηματοδοτείτο από το ΥΠΠΟΤ", ενώ για τους δύο ξενώνες στην Πάρο και την Κρήτη, υποστηρίζουν ότι "υπό τις νέες συνθήκες το καθεστώς λειτουργίας τους παραμένει ασαφές". Όσο για το ηθικό σκέλος όλης αυτής της υπόθεσης τα μέλη της Γ.Σ διερωτώνται "πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας πολιτιστικός φορέας που βασιζόταν στη συνεργασία και την από κοινού λήψη των αποφάσεων να αντιμετωπίζεται ως φέουδο του τελευταίου διευθυντή του".


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2012)

Μου ήρθε χτες Δελτίο Τύπου της Ελένης Ζέρβα, απαντητικό του παραπάνω, και το βάζω εδώ για λόγους "μηδενί δίκην δικάσης..." (καλά το 'πα;)

Μόνο θλίψη και οργή μπορεί να προκαλέσει η δημοσίευση των δηλώσεων στον Τύπο (16/02/2012) εκ μέρους της πρώην προέδρου του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ Κατερίνας Σχινά. Πόσω μάλλον που διατείνεται ότι εκπροσωπεί άπαντα τα μέλη της πρώην Γενικής Συνέλευσης. Για να αποκατασταθεί λοιπόν η αλήθεια είναι αναγκαίες οι ακόλουθες διασαφήσεις.

Ήδη από τον Οκτώβριο του 2011 το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ είχε πάψει να αντεπεξέρχεται στις οικονομικές του υποχρεώσεις, καθώς είχαν εξαντληθεί οι οικονομικοί πόροι του. Τον Δεκέμβριο η πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. κ. Κατερίνα Σχινά έθεσε θέμα διακοπής της λειτουργίας του Κέντρου. Αφού ολοκληρώθηκε το πρώτο εξάμηνο διδασκαλίας στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, και πριν εισπραχτούν δίδακτρα για το δεύτερο εξάμηνο (πράγμα που τονίστηκε κατά τη Γενική Συνέλευση), στις 09/02/2012 η Γενική Συνέλευση αποφάσισε να θέσει την αστική μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρεία ΕΚΕΜΕΛ υπό εκκαθάριση, γεγονός που σήμαινε ότι ο οργανισμός έπαψε να υπάρχει και τυπικά. Στην ίδια πάντοτε Συνέλευση τονίστηκε ότι οι αποδοχές του προσωπικού, περιλαμβανομένης και της διευθύντριας, καταβλήθηκαν για τελευταία φορά τον Οκτώβριο του 2011. Το προσωπικό όμως εξακολούθησε να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του ώς την τελευταία στιγμή, και βεβαίως με προσωπική ευθύνη της προέδρου του Δ.Σ.

Η Γ.Σ. μου ανέθεσε την εκκαθάριση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Αυτό το οποίο έκανα ως τέως Διευθύντρια και ως εκκαθαρίστρια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ ήταν να αναζητήσω υποστήριξη από ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό οργανισμό, την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, που είχε κύρος αλλά και τεχνογνωσία, παράδοση και υποδομή στην μετάφραση, ώστε να διασωθούν και να συνεχιστούν τα προγράμματα και οι δραστηριότητες που είχε πριν το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Ως την ώρα που ανακοινώθηκε η συνέχιση των δραστηριοτήτων τού υπό εκκαθάριση ΕΚΕΜΕΛ από την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, κανένα μέλος του Δ.Σ. ή της Γ.Σ. δεν είχε προτείνει εναλλακτική λύση, ούτε είχε συστήσει οργανισμό κύρους και κατάλληλης υποδομής που θα μπορούσε να συνεχίσει τις δραστηριότητες αυτές ώστε να μη χαθούν. Αντίθετα η πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ., μαζί με άλλα 2 μέλη της Γ.Σ., είχαν ανακοινώσει –στον Τύπο αλλά όχι στο ίδιο το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ– την συνεργασία τους με άλλον φορέα για διεξαγωγή μαθημάτων λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης, πριν ακόμη αποφασιστεί η διάλυση του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. Δεν πρότειναν όμως ούτε στον φορέα με τον οποίο συνεργάζονται τώρα, ούτε στη Γ.Σ. του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, κάποια συνεργασία που θα εξασφάλιζε τη συνέχεια των προγραμμάτων. Η τέως Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. θέτει ζητήματα ηθικής. Πόσο ηθικό είναι όμως να ξηλώνει κανείς δραστηριότητες όπως ένα σεμινάριο λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης πριν από το κλείσιμο του οργανισμού που προεδρεύει; Σημειωτέον ότι η ίδια δεν έχω προσληφθεί από την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση και δεν ανήκω κατά κανένα τρόπο στο προσωπικό της.

Όσον αφορά στους ξενώνες, δεν τέθηκε θέμα στην Συνέλευση ότι θα «περιέλθει στους δήμους Πάρου και Μαλίων η διαχείριση των δύο ξενώνων». Οι ξενώνες ανήκαν πάντοτε στους δήμους και οι δήμοι διαχειρίζονταν τους ξενώνες. Το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ είχε μια σύμβαση συνεργασίας και υποστήριξης των προγραμμάτων των δήμων αυτών. Κατά τη Γ.Σ. δεν προέκυψε ότι υπήρχε φορέας που θα μπορούσε να εξακολουθήσει την συνεργασία που πρόσφερε το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ στους οικείους δήμους σχετικά με τους ξενώνες.

Επειδή η τέως πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του υπό εκκαθάριση ΕΚΕΜΕΛ δεν είναι ακριβής όταν μιλά για «μεταφορά των δραστηριοτήτων του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ στο νέο Ινστιτούτο» και εμφανίζει τα προγράμματα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ ως περιουσία του και ως εμπορεύσιμα αγαθά, θα πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε κάτι απλό: κανένα από τα προγράμματα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ δεν άφηνε έσοδα για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και κανένα δεν πρόκειται να αφήσει έσοδα ούτε στον νέο οργανισμό. Στην πραγματικότητα ήταν προγράμματα που αποσκοπούσαν στην καλλιέργεια του επαγγέλματος του μεταφραστή. Ορισμένα από αυτά κάλυπταν τις άμεσες δαπάνες και μόνον αυτές, αλλά οι διοικητικές και άλλες έμμεσες δαπάνες καλύπτονταν πάντα από την κρατική επιχορήγηση, πράγμα που είναι γνωστό σε όλα τα μέλη της Γενικής Συνέλευσης. Αυτά ισχύουν και για το Ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα. Αν η τέως Πρόεδρος του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ είχε ασχοληθεί έστω και λίγο με το πρόγραμμα αυτό θα εγνώριζε ότι πρόκειται για πρόγραμμα όχι 150 αλλά 100 και λιγότερο χιλιάδων που κατανέμονται σε τρία χρόνια και καλύπτει όμως επίσης δαπάνες, χωρίς να αφήνει «κέρδος» για τον φορέα που το διεξάγει. Η μη ανάληψή του από αποδεκτό ελληνικό φορέα θα κατέληγε στην διακοπή του και για τους ομόλογους φορείς των άλλων χωρών που συμμετέχουν.

Από τη στιγμή που έπαψε η κρατική επιχορήγηση, τα προγράμματα ήταν αδύνατο να συνεχιστούν εκτός αν κάποιος φορέας αναλάμβανε το διοικητικό κόστος της διατήρησης και διεξαγωγής τους. Επομένως προσφεύγοντας σε έναν άλλο οργανισμό, διέσωσα τα προγράμματα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και εξασφάλισα την υποστήριξή τους. Εξάλλου με την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ είχε γενικότερη συνεργασία τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια, και με τη συμφωνία του Δ.Σ. η Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση είχε αναλάβει προ πολλού τη διεξαγωγή του συνεδρίου λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης, που διαφορετικά δεν θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί.

Λυπούμαι που έστω και ένα μόνο πρόσωπο πραγματοποιεί εκστρατεία δυσφήμισης και αμφισβήτησης, όχι για να πετύχει τη διάσωση όσων μπορούν να διασωθούν, αλλά για να καταστρέψει ό,τι προσπαθούμε να διασώσουμε. 

Ελένη Ζέρβα


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 18, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ παρά να χαμογελάσω πολύ πολύ πικρά και να πω:
"Ωραία, θα έχουμε πάλι ένα καλό σήριαλ να ασχολούμαστε κάνα τρίμηνο".


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2012)

Οι δράσεις του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και τα σπίτια Λογοτεχνίας είναι το θέμα και όχι ποιος την έχει μακρύτερη... 

Και τα Δ.Τ. εκατέρωθεν δεν λένε ακριβώς την αλήθεια... που μαθαίνω εγώ, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## diceman (Feb 23, 2012)

*Άσμα ηρωικό και πένθιμο για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ*

*Ανδρέας Παππάς
Athens Voice
τεύχος: 380 - 22/02/2012*
http://goo.gl/vCH4d

Ο ανελέητος νόμος της φθοράς; «Ό,τι αρχίζει ωραία, τελειώνει με πόνο;» Δύσκολο να αποφανθεί κανείς. Ας μην ξεχνάμε, πάντως, ότι ζούμε σε μια εποχή όπου σημαντικοί φορείς στο χώρο του πολιτισμού, συχνά με μακρά διαδρομή (Ορχήστρα των Χρωμάτων, Αμφιθέατρο, Απλό Θέατρο κ.ά.), πέφτουν ο ένας μετά τον άλλον θύματα της οικονομικής κρίσης και της αδυναμίας της πολιτείας να τους στηρίξει στοιχειωδώς. Αρκεί να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι, μιλώντας ειδικά για το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, θα αρκούσε μια ετήσια ενίσχυση ή μια χορηγία 40.000 ευρώ για να παραμείνει εν ζωή.

Πιστεύω ότι το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ υπήρξε ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον εγχείρημα. Ας μην ξεχνάμε πόσο τολμηρό ή εξωπραγματικό θα ακουγόταν πριν από είκοσι ή τριάντα χρόνια να υπάρχουν επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές απόφοιτοι ειδικής σχολής. Όταν εγώ «μπήκα» στη μετάφραση, πριν από σαράντα χρόνια και βάλε, οι μεταφράσεις ήταν συχνά «αρμοδιότητα» είτε αριστερών που είχαν γυρίσει απ’ τα ξερονήσια και δυσκολεύονταν να βρουν άλλη δουλειά, είτε κυριών που είχαν χηρέψει ή χωρίσει πρόσφατα («δώσ’ της, μωρέ, της καημένης μια μετάφραση, να περνάει και η ώρα της»).

Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που δίδασκα στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, μετάφραση και ελληνική γλώσσα, πρόθεσή μου και «φιλοδοξία» μου ήταν να συμβάλλω στην εκπαίδευση νέων μεταφραστών και όχι προφανώς να συμμετέχω σε βυζαντινού τύπου ίντριγκες και συνωμοσίες. Άλλωστε, τα παιχνίδια (μικρο)εξουσίας δεν ήταν ποτέ το φόρτε μου. Με τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα, ωστόσο, έχω την αίσθηση –αν όχι τη βεβαιότητα– ότι υπήρξα θύμα μεθοδεύσεων, οι οποίες, με αφετηρία τις αναμφισβήτητες οικονομικές δυσκολίες, αποσκοπούσαν εντέλει να εξασφαλίσουν την «αξιοποίηση» (εν είδει προίκας) του ονόματος του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, που είναι και η μόνη ουσιαστικά περιουσία του.

Αναφέρομαι, φυσικά, στον τρόπο με τον οποίο έκλεισε το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ και κυρίως στους ισχυρισμούς της πρώην διευθύντριάς του και νυν εκκαθαρίστριάς του, κ. Ελένης Ζέρβα, ότι οι δραστηριότητές του «μεταφέρονται» (και μάλιστα «αυτούσιες», όπως γράφτηκε χαρακτηριστικά) στο νεοπαγές Ευρωπαϊκό Ινστιτούτο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, το οποίο θα λειτουργεί ως τμήμα της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης, με διευθύντρια την πανταχού παρούσα Γαλλοελληνίδα κ. Ζέρβα.Προσπαθώντας να αποφύγω κουραστικές για τον αναγνώστη λεπτομέρειες θα αρκεστώ στα βασικά γεγονότα, αλλά και σε ορισμένα παράδοξα:
● Η Γενική Συνέλευση (ΓΣ), που συγκλήθηκε εκτάκτως με αποκλειστικό αντικείμενο το κλείσιμο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, καλόπιστα ενέκρινε όσα της προτάθηκαν. Μεταξύ αυτών, και τον ασυνήθιστο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ορισμό ως εκκαθαρίστριας της έως τότε διευθύντριας.
● Δεν υπήρξε από την κ. Ζέρβα καμιά πρόταση προς τη ΓΣ, ούτε καν νύξη, για συνέχιση του εγχειρήματος σε άλλο φορέα και σε άλλη στέγη. Αντιθέτως, όπως εκ των υστέρων πληροφορηθήκαμε, η κ. Ζέρβα προσέγγιζε επιλεκτικά στο διάδρομο (κυριολεκτικά) μέλη της ΓΣ και τους πρότεινε να την ακολουθήσουν στις νέες της δραστηριότητες, για τις οποίες προφανώς είχε ήδη κατ’ αρχήν συμφωνήσει.
● Την ίδια μέρα που δελτίο τύπου ενημέρωνε για το κλείσιμο του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, άλλο δελτίο τύπου ανήγγελλε την ίδρυση του Ευρωπαϊκού Ινστιτούτου Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης, με διευθύντρια, φυσικά, την κ. Ζέρβα.
● Στη νέα εργασία της η κ. Ζέρβα θα πάρει μαζί της, ως προίκα, ό,τι έχει απομείνει από το ψαχνό του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, όπως τους δύο ξενώνες, στην Πάρο και στην Κρήτη, τα βραβεία μετάφρασης, τα συνέδρια, το ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό «Απηλιώτης», το οποίο έχει κατοχυρώσει(!) στο όνομά της κ.ά.
● Ακόμα και η συμμετοχή του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ σε πρόγραμμα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης «μεταφέρεται», αν κατάλαβα καλά, στην Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση. Με λίγα λόγια, έχουμε ένα Ευρωπαϊκό Πρόγραμμα που θα το διαχειρίζεται μια Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση, όπως έχουμε και ένα Ευρωπαϊκό Ινστιτούτο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης να στεγάζεται στην ίδια αυτήν Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση. Προφανώς, αυτό δεν το επισημαίνω από αντιαμερικανικό ή αντιιμπεριαλιστικό οίστρο, αλλά για να δείξω το παράδοξο, αν όχι και ανορθόδοξο, του πράγματος.

Το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ έκλεισε τον κύκλο του. Δεν «μεταφέρθηκε», γιατί ποτέ η Γενική Συνέλευση δεν ενέκρινε κάτι τέτοιο. Άλλωστε, θα ήταν δύσκολο να είχε εγκρίνει κάτι που δεν της προτάθηκε. Κατά τα άλλα, καθένας μπορεί να ιδρύει κέντρα μετάφρασης όπου και με όποιους θέλει. Ώρα καλή στην πρύμη του κι αέρα στα πανιά του. Αρκεί να μη χρησιμοποιεί και να μην επικαλείται αυθαιρέτως μια κληρονομιά που δεν του ανήκει, όπως δεν ανήκει βέβαια σε κανέναν απ’ όσους στελέχωσαν ή πλαισίωσαν το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2012)

*ΑΝΑΣΤΟΛΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΕΜΕΛ*

Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης – Λογοτεχνία και Επιστήμες του Ανθρώπου (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) αναστέλλει τη λειτουργία του και πληροφορεί κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο ότι ουδέποτε η Γενική Συνέλευση και το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιό του αποφάσισαν τη μεταβίβαση των άυλων περιουσιακών του στοιχείων και των δράσεών του σε οιονδήποτε. Ως εκ τούτου κανείς δεν μπορεί να παρουσιάζεται ως συνεχιστής του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ ούτε να θεωρεί ότι του έχουν εκχωρηθεί με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο οι δραστηριότητές του.

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο, εκτελώντας χρέη εκκαθαριστή κατά το καταστατικό, θα προβεί στις αναγκαίες ενέργειες και θα χρησιμοποιήσει κάθε νόμιμο μέσο για την κατά το δυνατόν αξιοποίηση της υλικής και άυλης περιουσίας του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ σύμφωνα με τους αναφερόμενους στο καταστατικό του σκοπούς και στόχους. 

Ως εκκαθαριστής, το ΔΣ θα φροντίσει να ενημερώνει εγκαίρως τα μέλη της Γενικής Συνέλευσης και τους καθηγητές του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ, καθώς και κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο για κάθε εξέλιξη σε οποιοδήποτε από αυτά τα πεδία.

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο
Κατερίνα Σχινά
Λίζυ Τσιριμώκου
Βαγγέλης Χατζηβασιλείου
Τίτος Πατρίκιος
Έφη Γιαννοπούλου

http://www.ekemel.gr/Home.aspx?C=2


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 16, 2012)

Πάντως, κατά τη γνώμη μου (να σημειώσω ότι είμαι έξω από το χορό και δεν γνωρίζω ούτε τους μεν ούτε τους δε) τα κυρίως κατακριτέα θα ήταν εάν: 

α) η διευθύντρια ενός Κέντρου ηθελημένα τορπίλιζε τη διάσωσή του ούτως ώστε να φτιάξει δικό της Ινστιτούτο

β) έβλεπε τη δημιουργία του νέου Ινστιτούτου σαν ευκαιρία για (κατ' αυτήν) "ξεσκαρτάρισμα" σε επίπεδο ανθρώπινου δυναμικού

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω (με βάση μόνο τα παραπάνω κείμενα, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν γνωρίζω τίποτε παραπάνω) κανένα από αυτά τα δύο σημεία δεν ίσχυε. Επομένως, ακόμα κι αν η διευθύντρια έδρασε υπογείως για να συνεχιστεί το έργο του Κέντρου, ποιο το κακό;


ΥΓ:


> με διευθύντρια την πανταχού παρούσα Γαλλοελληνίδα κ. Ζέρβα



Αυτό το "Γαλλοελληνίδα" τι προσθέτει εδώ;


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2012)

Κι εγώ που μόνη πληροφόρηση έχω τα πιο πάνω συμφωνώ, όταν ένας οργανισμός διαλύεται ο διευθυντής έχει υποχρέωση να βρει τρόπο να συνεχιστεί το έργο του οργανισμού αλλιώς. Η αντίδραση της επιτροπής θυμίζει λίγο μετά από μένα το χάος, αν δεν μπορώ να έχω εγώ το παιχνίδι μου να μην το έχει κανένας άλλος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Επόμενο πεδίο αντιπαράθεσης: Ποιος δικαιούται να πάρει στο προφίλ του τους 4459 φίλους που 'χει το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ στο f/b: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000294293305


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο: Κανένας. Τους καλείς να έρθουν μόνοι τους στο νέο προφίλ του νέου οργανισμού.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2012)

Ευτυχώς που δεν κατάλαβες με το πρώτο την ειρωνεία — θ' άρχιζα ν' αμφιβάλλω για τον εαυτό μου! :twit:


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2012)

Νομίζω ή ότι με δουλεύεις ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Το ζήτημα τη διαχείρισης λιστών, βάσεων δεδομένων κλπ το παίρνουν πολύ σοβαρά οι επιχειρήσεις, οπότε είναι φυσικό να γίνει μάχη για το θέμα. Επομένως αφού είναι φυσικό, που είναι η ειρωνεία;


----------

